# Skipper's Adventures - Week 32 Cabinet Meeting



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 32

Presidential Cabinet Meeting

​*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Love the photo Deb, all the little birdies seem to be deep in thought and conversation...must be a very important meeting


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Skipper & co are discussing Britain's latest plans to colonize distant planets, British scientists have built a rocket called Cameron, unfortunately it will never work and can't be fired


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Yay! The love birds. peachy is so pretty


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This one has to be my favourite, it's great to see the whole flock gathered and discussing the world's affairs!


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

*The open laptops made me let out an unexpected chuckle!*

Deb you have a very special sense of humor to so perfectly capture the "executive boardroom meeting" with all the details. It could be any corporate American firm... so easy to relate to the darling scene. 
I can imagine that the little lutino at the end of the table with the stack of paper in front, is the poor little assistant that has been at the copy machine all morning, making everyone a hard copy, just in case the laptops don't cooperate.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's 32*

What a great example to ask human beings to follow. Get along with every Birdy and do a good job at guiding our nation among nations to make the right choice for all of mankind. Is there another secret advisory meeting with Skipper and his human American or British or Canadian or EU leaders or counterparts yet? Great work Deb and Skipper!! :budge::budge::hug::hug::clap::clap:

Jo Ann:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I just love this one Deb the looks on there faces are a classic they are all having a discussion on weather to keep out the bad guys in America and taking on the world also talking about how to stop all of the fighting around the World. Everyone agrees in the Cabinet that everyone should be kind to one another. What is the top secret mission you are going on after your meeting Skipper. You have a lot of talent Deb and a sense of humour. Everything is in there for the meeting. I think the laptops are great maybe Skipper can give Indigo some tips on how to use a computer..


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Once again, one must look closely at this photo to possibly determine what is going on. This cannot be a high level cabinet meeting about something very important because two of the president's cabinet member's, Kylie, and Autumn, are not present, and certainly would be. Remembering that our current commander in chief is the world's number one secret agent, we have to expect that he will exercise certain covert tactic's to send his and our enemies down the wrong path. This appears to be no more than a clever ruse, a photo op, which leads the world to believe he is in the white house handling business as usual.

Little does the tangled world of espionage know, but our boy Skip, is not just the president of these United States, but the infamous agent, known only in the rest of the world as "S". At this very moment one has to wonder, has his stealth jet been pulled from undercover, and launched from the whitehouse...is he even in this country right now....hard to say, but, as alway's, we can rest easy knowing Skip is never off the job....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kwatson said:



Love the photo Deb, all the little birdies seem to be deep in thought and conversation...must be a very important meeting 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Kim -- the meeting is definitely top-level. 



Impeckable said:



Skipper & co are discussing Britain's latest plans to colonize distant planets, British scientists have built a rocket called Cameron, unfortunately it will never work and can't be fired 

Click to expand...

 Oops! A rocket that can't be fired just can't be utilized, now can it? I wonder if President Skipper is going to offer assistance to Britain to get their Cameron rocket working efficiently. 



kcladyz said:



Yay! The love birds. Peachy is so pretty

Click to expand...

 You'll see Peachy next week too, Heidi.



aluz said:



This one has to be my favourite, it's great to see the whole flock gathered and discussing the world's affairs! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana -- I'm so glad you like it. :hug:



Mikey Did It said:



Deb you have a very special sense of humor to so perfectly capture the "executive boardroom meeting" with all the details. It could be any corporate American firm... so easy to relate to the darling scene. 
I can imagine that the little lutino at the end of the table with the stack of paper in front, is the poor little assistant that has been at the copy machine all morning, making everyone a hard copy, just in case the laptops don't cooperate.

Click to expand...

 Nedra, I have a quite warped sense of humor and spent WAY too much time in meetings of this type when I was working. :laughing:



Jo Ann said:



What a great example to ask human beings to follow. Get along with every Birdy and do a good job at guiding our nation among nations to make the right choice for all of mankind. Is there another secret advisory meeting with Skipper and his human American or British or Canadian or EU leaders or counterparts yet? Great work Deb and Skipper!! :budge::budge::hug::hug::clap::clap:

Jo Ann:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Jo Ann! :hug:



LynandIndigo said:



I just love this one Deb the looks on there faces are a classic they are all having a discussion on weather to keep out the bad guys in America and taking on the world also talking about how to stop all of the fighting around the World. Everyone agrees in the Cabinet that everyone should be kind to one another. What is the top secret mission you are going on after your meeting Skipper. You have a lot of talent Deb and a sense of humour. Everything is in there for the meeting. I think the laptops are great maybe Skipper can give Indigo some tips on how to use a computer..

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn -- I'm sure Skipper will work with Indi on the laptop when Indi comes to visit us here in America. 



jonah said:



Once again, one must look closely at this photo to possibly determine what is going on. This cannot be a high level cabinet meeting about something very important because two of the president's cabinet member's, Kylie, and Autumn, are not present, and certainly would be. Remembering that our current commander in chief is the world's number one secret agent, we have to expect that he will exercise certain covert tactic's to send his and our enemies down the wrong path. This appears to be no more than a clever ruse, a photo op, which leads the world to believe he is in the white house handling business as usual.

Little does the tangled world of espionage know, but our boy Skip, is not just the president of these United States, but the infamous agent, known only in the rest of the world as "S". At this very moment one has to wonder, has his stealth jet been pulled from undercover, and launched from the whitehouse...is he even in this country right now....hard to say, but, as alway's, we can rest easy knowing Skip is never off the job....

Click to expand...

 Randy, my friend, you have the essence of Skipper and his duality down to a "T"! Skipper is VERY thankful you are one of our good guys!!*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha, I see there's something important going on there 
Is it seed companies? Is it budgie population? Health and animal care institutions?


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Aw. Such an adorable picture. Every birdies looks so serious as if discussing some serious issue. 
LOvely


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



Haha, I see there's something important going on there 
Is it seed companies? Is it budgie population? Health and animal care institutions?

Click to expand...

 Ah Despina -- with THIS group it's probably all of the above and MORE! 



Juhi said:



Aw. Such an adorable picture. Every birdies looks so serious as if discussing some serious issue. 
LOvely 

Click to expand...

Thanks! Running the world is serious work, Juhi! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ah - the important cabinet meeting! I am glad to see Madame Poppy has the floor - all those good ole boys definitely need the input of a world class woman like Ms Poppy  (Is she Secretary of State? I wouldn't be surprised...)
However, the one who gets my (almost) undivided attention in this gathering is Sunny - I think he should be appointed Ambassador to the United Nations - his Cuteness factor is simply Irresistible , and could be The Way to a lasting world peace, :bowrofl: winning over even the meanest and most contrary :furious: national leaders... :whoo:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Ah - the important cabinet meeting! I am glad to see Madame Poppy has the floor - all those good ole boys definitely need the input of a world class woman like Ms Poppy  (Is she Secretary of State? I wouldn't be surprised...)
However, the one who gets my (almost) undivided attention in this gathering is Sunny - I think he should be appointed Ambassador to the United Nations - his Cuteness factor is simply Irresistible , and could be The Way to a lasting world peace, :bowrofl: winning over even the meanest and most contrary :furious: national leaders... :whoo:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ollie!

You know Poppy's personality well and once SHE gets the floor - everybirdy had better listen. 

Sunny has been working hard on behalf of the POTUS and nation -- although in the public eye he's almost always overshadowed by his brothers.*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:



Thank you, Ollie!

You know Poppy's personality well and once SHE gets the floor - everybirdy had better listen. 

Sunny has been working hard on behalf of the POTUS and nation -- although in the public eye he's almost always overshadowed by his brothers.

Click to expand...

No need for Sunny to be overshadowed by his brothers anymore - He shines a special lovely light all his own, and always has - he just needs the proper position in the government to showcase his cuteness, that's all *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:





No need for Sunny to be overshadowed by his brothers anymore - He shines a special lovely light all his own, and always has - he just needs the proper position in the government to showcase his cuteness, that's all 

Click to expand...

Many thanks from Sunny! :hug:
xoxo*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

"Mr. President. We simply cannot close the borders. All the birds have flown the coup!"

(sic and ALL pun intended! :laughing: )


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


AnimalKaperz said:



"Mr. President. We simply cannot close the borders. All the birds have flown the coup!"

(sic and ALL pun intended! :laughing: )

Click to expand...

:laughing: And I can just hear Poppy saying that too!!*


----------

